# What is a 10inch x 3.5 ft south bend worth?



## DJack (Jan 1, 2015)

I know prices vary a lot depending on condition, area, and what comes with it. I am just trying to get a general idea of what things are worth. Are the prices asked on e-bay in the ball park.  I am going to look at a 10 inch SB, the guy says it has every attachment then said he doesn't know much about lathes.  He has at least got the 3 and 4 jaw chucks, a bunch of collets and closer, some dead centers and other odds and ends. It is one of the old style with the rounded legs about 1944 he thinks. I think it has a taper attachment and an Aloris style tool holder and 4 holders.  Anyway he is asking $3200 for it which I think is over a grand high but then again I can't tell until I see it and hopefully try it out. Just wondering what others think if it is in good shape.
Thanks


----------



## Ski (Jan 1, 2015)

I paid 1600.00 for heavy 10,cabinet mounted,3.5 foot bed. The bed was in great condition but chucks were crap. I sold it for 2250.00 with good chucks(3,4 " USA and 6" chinese) plus I had the milling attachment and other tooling. I doubt I broke even but I did use and learn with that machine for 5 years or so. Take a good look at it,take lots of pics including closeups of the bed ways and post here. You will get a good idea as to its worth. Seems high to me but it could be in pristine condition and my tune may change. Ski


----------



## dlane (Jan 2, 2015)

You may pay more in your area, they seem more expensive out west than out east . Hopefully  you can see it run and check it out good. Search how to buy a lathe there is good info there.  Got mine in La. Ca.  $2000. w/taper, tooling , vert band saw and a drive.
 Good luck
Derrick


----------



## martik777 (Jan 2, 2015)

3200 seems high even for that area. I've seen 2 10l's in the last few months under 1500 there.   You may want to consider the 9A which are often 1/2 the price of the heavy 10's.


----------



## Ianagos (Jan 3, 2015)

Too high there is a 80s clausing 14x40 or so here with 6 jaw 2 3 jaw aloris post and bunch of stuff guy is asking $2300


----------



## rafe (Jan 3, 2015)

Depends on the condition for sure. The acessories are expensive too. If you don't know how to appraise one that is a risky price.
If it was professionally redone and never used .....might be a steal ....might be a worn out anchor too. Sorry that question can't be answered easily


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 7, 2015)

In July 2014, my 1958 13" x 5 foot SB was about $ 2,500 in the Los Angeles area. Flame hardened bed, D1-4 spindle, American made 6" three jaw & 8" four jaw, drive plate, taper attachment, steady rest, KDK 100 series tool post with 5 holders, 5/8" Jacobs Super Chuck (brand new), centers, 5 pcs indexable tool holders w/inserts, American made reduced shank drills 5/8" to 1.5" and boring bar sets, etc.

Wouldn't pay over the $ 2,500 for the heavy 10 unless in museum condition.

Oh, and splash guard and oak floor grate!!!



John


----------

